# Megaswill tap badges



## Yob (5/12/17)

Hay all, I've a need for a bunch of megaswill tap badges, they're gunna go in the piss trough at the bar so folks can piss all over them, if you've got some laying about, I'll be happy to put them to good use 

Cheers


----------



## Bridges (5/12/17)

Something like this? but with "property of cub" on the keg would be cool.


----------



## knot_gillty (6/12/17)

Bridges said:


> Something like this? but with "property of cub" on the keg would be cool.



I made one of these. Got it in the backyard at home. If I remember I’ll take a pic for you. It’s not mounted and plumbed yet, just sitting on an old 4wd tyre.


----------



## Pnutapper (6/12/17)

Yob said:


> Hay all, I've a need for a bunch of megaswill tap badges, they're gunna go in the piss trough at the bar so folks can piss all over them, if you've got some laying about, I'll be happy to put them to good use
> 
> Cheers


I have a shit load mate. Reckon I may even have an old BEEZ NEEZ one. 

Should I mail to the bar? How many do you want?

EDIT: Could be a bastard to clean?


----------



## mtb (6/12/17)

Pnutapper said:


> EDIT: Could be a bastard to clean?


That's what the piss is for!


----------



## Yob (7/12/17)

Pnutapper said:


> I have a shit load mate. Reckon I may even have an old BEEZ NEEZ one.
> 
> Should I mail to the bar? How many do you want?
> 
> EDIT: Could be a bastard to clean?



gunna epoxy them all in so shouldnt be too bad for cleaning... need to find a g***e is***d one especially, 

Ive got PL covered...


----------



## JB (7/12/17)

Lemme know if you still need more, I think I have several older ones tucked away.


----------



## Yob (7/12/17)

JB said:


> Lemme know if you still need more, I think I have several older ones tucked away.


Lay em on me mate, I'll be more than happy to piss on them


----------



## spog (7/12/17)

P.M me your address and i can send a West End Draught and a VB tap handle. Maybe you could cut them in half length ways or cut the emblem out to suit your plans.
Either way post pics of the piss targets when done.


----------



## knot_gillty (10/12/17)

knot_gillty said:


> I made one of these. Got it in the backyard at home. If I remember I’ll take a pic for you. It’s not mounted and plumbed yet, just sitting on an old 4wd tyre.



Here it is. I actually needed to use it just now and remembered I needed to take a pic (before I used it...). It will one day be mounted up off the ground and plumbed to sewer and be flushing from a water tank. One day..


----------



## Pnutapper (11/12/17)

Yob said:


> gunna epoxy them all in so shouldnt be too bad for cleaning... need to find a g***e is***d one especially, Ive got PL covered...












Before I send them, the badges I have are this type. Cast metal ones.I am just a bit worried about how you will fix them securely to your urinal? They have a bit of weight in them, and do not have flat backs on them.


----------



## peteru (11/12/17)

Big blob of clear epoxy?


----------



## Pnutapper (11/12/17)

peteru said:


> Big blob of clear epoxy?


Unless they are going in the bottom of the urinal, you would need to work out a way of clamping them until the epoxy goes off.


----------



## manticle (11/12/17)

knot_gillty said:


> Here it is. I actually needed to use it just now and remembered I needed to take a pic (before I used it...). It will one day be mounted up off the ground and plumbed to sewer and be flushing from a water tank. One day..View attachment 110343
> View attachment 110344



The spear aperture is a little disconcerting


----------



## earle (11/12/17)

Pnutapper said:


> View attachment 110349
> 
> 
> Before I send them, the badges I have are this type. Cast metal ones.I am just a bit worried about how you will fix them securely to your urinal? They have a bit of weight in them, and do not have flat backs on them.


While I like the concept of this idea I'm not completely sold on the practicality. Men's urinals are generally not known for their overall cleanliness when you've got a smooth stainless trough. I'm thinking these would help generate some extra "splash back"??


----------



## Pnutapper (11/12/17)

earle said:


> While I like the concept of this idea I'm not completely sold on the practicality. Men's urinals are generally not known for their overall cleanliness when you've got a smooth stainless trough. I'm thinking these would help generate some extra "splash back"??


Agreed. They would provide quite a handy bacteria trap for nasties to thrive in as well.. It my be that @Yob wants the Old School flat vinyl ones?


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (11/12/17)

The devil in the detail is that moisture creeping up the bondline is the common method of failure for epoxy bonds. It is very difficult to achieve an epoxy bond to metal that will survive hot washing.

To get this to work you are going to need a specialist epoxy and good surface prep. I would use Kinetix R246TX with their H126 ultrafast hardener, that will give you an epoxy which will withstand 120 oC once it is post cure baked (most ordinary epoxy won't survive much past 80). 

Pretreatment of the stainless surface with sulphuric acid / oxalic acid etch followed by a chromic acid de-smut will improve bond strength hugely.

Be very careful with the chromic acid: it is corrosive, toxic, carcinogenic, mutagenic and a severe pollutant.


----------



## Yob (11/12/17)

I could always mount the high as a 'feature'.. Same mental image, less issues?


----------



## knot_gillty (11/12/17)

manticle said:


> The spear aperture is a little disconcerting



Why’s that manticle?


----------



## manticle (11/12/17)

Think of the lavatory binary system.
There's number one and... ?


----------



## knot_gillty (11/12/17)

It’s only a urinal though... if someone takes a shit in this they’ll be hearing from me!! Hahah.


----------



## manticle (11/12/17)

I hoped so but I have a vivid imagination.


----------

